# Please help ID this snake



## Steff (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all, I would just like some help identifying this snake.

This snake was in my garden in perth, on Saturday evening at about 5:30, it didn't seem aggressive, just wanted to get away, ended up disappearing through the neighbours fence so I have no idea where it is now. I was just curious as to what kind of snake it was. Unfortunately I did not get its head in the picture, it was moving surprisingly fast (I have never seen a snake in the flesh before) and I wasn't really game enough to get close. It was about a 1.5 or just under that. It worries me because I have a daughter who loves to run around the garden and play.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 19, 2013)

Appears to be the body of a Dugite, a member of the brown Snake
family, which WA is home to several members. Although bites from this family can be very serious I would notdiscourage your daughter from playing in garden but to encourage her to be snake 
aware, where you live snakes are a normal native animal just like any bird or mammal, and may visit your backyard from time to time. If left alone you will never have a problem , but keep an eye out and watch where they go. There usually just stopping in for a temp visit before they get on there way and only become dangerous if molested.


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 19, 2013)

Snake Pimps got it, Dugite for sure. He's also given some good advice.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Around the play area you can also keep any long grass short or trim any shrubs that are bushy to the ground, so a snake has no where to hide; and tidy up any bits and pieces lying around so that one has nothing to take refuge underneath. That way it won’t have a reason to hang around. If you walk outside at night in the hot weather, always have a good torch to see by, as they can be active after dark when it is too hot during the day. Sounds like an uncommon experience where you live but obviously one that can happen.


----------

